# Life imitates art: Snake loose on plane



## News Bot (Sep 4, 2008)

*Published:* 04-Sep-08 04:20 PM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

CREW on an Air India passenger jet discovered a snake coiled up under a seat and were unable to catch it as it slithered around the plane, the airline said today.

*Read More...*


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha that's awesome...snakes on a plane lol, i bet they didnt go shooting up the plane like Samuel L Jackson did.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahahahaha, poor little snake.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 4, 2008)

Wouldn't their fumigating the plane probably kill the snake? D:


----------



## herptrader (Sep 5, 2008)

This is how it got reported in the Age.

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2008/09/04/1220121414440.html


----------

